# NiMH Batteries Performing Better than Lithium



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Too bad Ovonics believed GM and sold them the rights, that Chevron now holds.....GRRRRR


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

If I can't buy it, it doesn't matter. A cold fusion reactor would probably work rather well too, but thats about as impossible as NiMH ever playing a big role thanks to the politics of contemporary energy.

I still feel bad for the CEO of ovonics. He is of a dying breed.


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Ah, but the new Toyota and Ford will _actually use_ these batteries. That makes them obtainable. Even if you have to go run into a few of the hybrids to get their battery packs from the junkyard. 

As my AGM pack ages, I'm watching the competing technologies to see what will be my next pack chemistry. I've always loved the way RAV4-EVs kept more than 80% of their capacity even after 100,000 miles. The Li packs haven't had the opportunity to show that kind of durability and lifetime; if they perform as everyone hopes, I may actually have multiple choices for my next pack.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Considering the small size and big cost of the hybrid battery packs used in the escape and prius, they are not really attainable for a BEV.

The Rav4 was a great EV, but law forbids them from being made. Instead we are forced to drive "light" hybrids that get 15% better MPG instead.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That was a pretty poor article with no real facts to back it up. NiMH still has temperature problems and self discharges more than lithium. The 9000lb truck that does 35 mph, so what, you could do that with a lead pack or lithium, meaningless. Lithium technology continues to improve and the price continues to drop. Unless there is some sort of NiMH breakthrough I don't see it being relevant. The fastest EV's in the world don't use NiMH, they use Lithium.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

When it comes to technology like this, it really doesn't matter what the best of the best is. Just look at what microsoft did.

Its about whats economical and still "good enough". Sad but true.

I think if they ever perfect lithium sulfur, it would produce EVs with a range of 2000-3000 miles per charge. But until any one of us can actually buy it, the stuff is only one step short of vaoprware (although it may very well be complete vapor for all I know, scion hasn't done shit with their tech for a few years now).

Are LiFePO4 or LiCO2 perfect? absolutely not, but they are accessible and perform much better than lead. I sure hope progress will not stop there though because its still not good enough for "prime time".

There isn't much technologically wrong with NiMh either, but its not accessible even though its older than lithium.


----------

